
Any SaaS founders here who have sold their future revenue? - PodCurator
Was recently made an offer to sell future revenue of my SaaS product. Has anyone ever done this &#x2F; have experience on either side of the coin?
======
0xy
I'm afraid I have no advice, but I'm just curious about the structure of the
deal. Is it $X for Y% in perpetuity or for Z time period?

You may want to consider a Working Capital loan instead, if you haven't
already.

~~~
PodCurator
Yeah $X for Y% for one year, it's a very small amount.

How does one go get working capital loans?

~~~
rabidonrails
Super curious about this. There must be some way that the loaner knows what to
expect for the next year. If that's true is the loaner paying based on your
expected revenue with the upside being that you might grow further?

~~~
0xy
From my experience with PayPal Working Capital, you get loaned $X based on a
percentage of your expected annual sales, and must pay back Y% up to a maximum
of $Z.

There's no additional upside for PayPal beyond the lofty rates they charge for
the service.

The fee is also "fixed" and is based on an APR calculated at the time of
application. You never accrue interest.

